# 4x4x4 spedsolving guide.



## noedgesoriented (Nov 10, 2010)

So I have been practicing 4x4 seriously this past few days and I average around 1:45ish.

I want to get faster time so if anyone have a "guide"/tips for me to get my way into Sub-1 I would really appriciate it.
Do i have to meet certain goals like sub-xx in making the centers or somethin like that?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 10, 2010)

Just turn quickly on the centers, lookahead is not hard at all for them. Should be done by around the 15s mark. Lookahead as much as you can for edges. Fast 3x3 helps too. Learn efficient parity algs. There's really all there is to it, plus a lot of practise. I've been cubing for over a year, occasionally practising 4x4 seriously, and I average 1:35.


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.speedcubing.com/ Go to Chris Hardwick corner on the top bar then advance soloution to the Rubik revenge.
http://www.bigcubes.com/4x4x4/4x4x4.html


----------

